# Beginner's Programming Language?



## bouncer6700 (Jun 8, 2006)

If I wish to start learning about computer scripting/programming, what is a good beginner's programming language to start with?


----------



## laxstar (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I learnt the basics of xhtml easily and it was incredibly easy to grasp.


----------



## Geek4Life (Jan 30, 2008)

I started with HTML which was easy, but that's just useful for building webpages, if you want to learn a real programming language try BASIC (Windows users: QBASIC. Mac users: TruBASIC). That's where I began and it provided me with a good starting point for my programing experience. It's right in the name: _Begginer's_ All-purpose Systematic Instruction Code.


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

From my noobish point of view I'd recommend learning HTML first, and then a bit of javascript. That'll give you a view of how it works with programming, and you'll probably be able to learn it in less then a week (I'm talking about a light knowledge now, not learning how to do everything)

Take it or leave it.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

*B*eginners' *A*ll purpose *S*ymbolic *I*nstruction *C*ode


----------



## Geek4Life (Jan 30, 2008)

Rick_in_Fla said:


> *B*eginners' *A*ll purpose *S*ymbolic *I*nstruction *C*ode


Thanks for picking up the slack, there.


----------



## asedt (Jun 18, 2008)

It depends on what your goal is, do you want to make webpages and program on the server to make web aplications like forums then start with (X)HTML, then CSS then Javascript and after that a serverside language (like PHP or JSP).

But if you want to do something else you have a lot to chose from, programing for microprossessors in assembler, console applications, forms applications and so on, you can start from many angels.

Most new progreammers start with console applications and learn to use if, for and while constructs, imperative programing, and then the go on to object oriented programming. Some play around with visual basic mostly becaus it's one of the easy choises if you want to make a GUI fast (even used for trowaway GUI prototyping by some).

Some learn script languages like Phyton, or functional programing languages like Lisp first and you can start there to.

One thing that many missing is Software enginering, that is about how you work when crating software. You can learn this at the same time you lerning a language. Like how do you do if you working on a pice of software together with 200 other humans. And how to write good requrement specifications.

So

*HTML or Visual Basic or Python*

For beginners, but i also recomend, Ada, Lisp, learn a set of assembler instructions for a simple(RISC) microprosessor, C/C++ and Java.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

asedt said:


> ... after that a serverside language (like PHP or JSP).


I won't recommand it for a beginner for the simple reason that the technology (Java Enterprise Edition) running behind JSP's is really really intricated. It needs a good knowledge of Java and object-oriented concepts.


----------



## paulrw (Jun 9, 2008)

You really need to learn:

1) programming principles such as looping, decision making, file handling, etc

2) Good programming practices

3) Object Oriented programming.

Visual Basic.net would be a good place to start. Once you become proficient with vb.net, you can move onto other languages/technologies. I would also tell you to keep your learning as simple as possible (The KISS principle). Don't try to do more than you are capable of, otherwise the frustration level rises in a hurry.


----------

